# Acana lamb and apple



## Lilysam (Jun 9, 2012)

Thinking about trying the Acana lamb and apple formula, heard its a good hypoallergenic food and can be good for sensitive stomachs as well but wanted to get some feedback before I started. 
Has anyone tried it? Success? Failure? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've used it. my dog had no problems with it. i have
a small bag sitting on top of the refrigerater that i 
haven't opened. i'm always switching brands. my dog
does well on whatever brand (preminum brands) it is.


----------



## Lilysam (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you! 
Sam has a history of tummy issues and now some skin issues have popped up. His digestion has been very good lately so I'm thinking allergies. He has been on chicken formulas since I can remember so I'm gonna try switching the protein up and see how he goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

could be allergic to chicken or something
the chicken is shot up with.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

My boy with chicken allergy did well from an itchiness standpoint on Lamb and Apple but his stools were way too hard, perhaps from the % of oatmeal. He does really well on Acana Ranchlands which is beef and bison.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd be curious to hear a few more responses myself. Jake is on Tylan right now for possible colitis or SIBO and he he doesn't do well on the Medi-Cal Gastrointestinal Puppy food, we're moving onto a hypoallergenic food next and I was looking at the Acana Lamb and Apple.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sasha is going though her allergy testing still so she's on a no-treat, prescription only diet. It's Iams Kangaroo and Oat. Not a fan of Iams but her itching and paw licking has gone away 100%. Turns out she is allergic to fish! I had her on salmon oil, vitamin E and Orijen 6 Fish and she licked her paws bloody and raw. 

I am planning on putting her on Acana Duck/Pear LID or the Lamb/Apple LID as they are the only foods made by Champion that do not contain any fish whatsoever. I have to finish the ridiculously overpriced ($120.00) bag of Iams first. Her poop is awful on it!

I should add that she WAS on the Acana LID foods before and her poops, coat, weight was fantastic. She was just itchy on them. BUT that is only because I added the salmon oil that she is allergic to! I'll definitely go back minus the salmon oil.


----------



## Lilysam (Jun 9, 2012)

So I have noticed his super firm poop from the new food. Is it something serious I should be concerned with? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Quinnsmom said:


> My boy with chicken allergy did well from an itchiness standpoint on Lamb and Apple but his stools were way too hard, perhaps from the % of oatmeal. He does really well on Acana Ranchlands which is beef and bison.


Quinn's stools were very difficult to pass, he would have a small poop then a while later have the second installment. He seemed uncomfortable as well. If this is the case with your guy, you might consider another flavour.


----------



## Lilysam (Jun 9, 2012)

Will give it a couple more days just to see but if it stays this way then will do. 
Anyone have thoughts about the Acana grasslands? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Grasslands is my #1 choice actually. Sasha looked amazing on it. Perfect coat, perfect poops... BUT she was a little itchy and now I know why. It has fish it in. I confirmed with Champion today that the only foods with no fish at all are the Singles line. Try the Duck and Potato instead to soften the stools up. Sasha's were way softer on duck/potato version.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

My SIL feeds Grasslands to his GSD girl and she does very well on it.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm currently rotating Ranchlands and Grasslands and both dogs are loving it. My pooper scooper (wife) said the poops are smaller on Grasslands but both dogs are comfortable and I don't think it's causing any kind of stress or difficulty pooping.


----------

